# Are these Fish compatible with each other?



## Steenbergen (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello, 
I am in the midst of setting up a 112 gallon aquarium(48x18x30) and i have some idea of fish that i think would do good together but i am not sure so here is what i would like to put in my tank: 
12 angelfish
Crowntail Betta(M)
Female Betta(in breeding trap for breeding purposes)
6 dwarf gouramis
6 neon blue gouramis
8 longfin zebra dino's
8 rummy nose tetras
6 clown loaches
6 bala sharks
6 red platies
6 redwag platies
4 kuili loaches
some snail and shrimp
So these are the fish i am interested in and i have researched them to see if they were compatible or not and most of them are but some sites say they are and some say there not. So if anyone has any comments on the fish i would like and if they agree or disagree is these are good fish or not please post and let me know.
Thanks,
Steenbergen


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

6 balas wont fit, you could fit 4 max so i wouldnt go with the bala sharks, clown loaches should be barely able to fit in but its possible. I wouldnt go with bettas in a community tank unless all your other fish are boring looking (that dont look anything like a betta)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> 6 balas wont fit, you could fit 4 max so i wouldnt go with the bala sharks, clown loaches should be barely able to fit in but its possible. I wouldnt go with bettas in a community tank unless all your other fish are boring looking (that dont look anything like a betta)


Why are you suggesting 4 will still fit in his tank? They will never fit. I suggest going with smaller species. They are hundreds of options including rasboras.

Neon blue gouramis are still dwarf gouramis. 12 is pushing a lot. I would suggest 4-6 only with floating plants.

6 Clown loaches will also push a lot in a few years. They cannot be mixed with smaller fish like the kuhli loaches once they reach more than 10 inches despite being slow growers.

Smaller Botia species are better options. Try _Botia rostrata_, _Botia striata_, _Botia almorhae_ or _Botia kubotai_. None of them will exceed more than 10 inches. They are barely under 6 inches.

Stick with 6 angelfish. 12 is not going to help a lot. They are cichlids and can be territorial especially when in breeding conditions.

No bettas and gouramis should be mixed in the same tank. Both are anabantids and can get aggressive against each other.

My suggestion:
Danios
Platies
Tetras
Rasboras
Dwarf Gouramis
Kuhli Loach
Smaller botia species
Cories

Not all, of course. I simply listed the following so you may be able to slash out the balas and clown loaches.


----------



## Agent Zero (Mar 20, 2007)

Uh... I want to tell you no to the angelfish and the Bala Sharks. But you might be supprized what they can swallow (like anything in your tank). As the others said the Bala Sharks would be much happier in a larger tank. But could live in that tank but their growth would be stunted and because of that they would be stressed. 

Cut down the numbers BIG TIME. Thats WAY too many fish.

You can Either have,

Blue's sugesstion of...
Danios
Platies
Tetras
Rasboras
Dwarf Gouramis
Kuhli Loach
Smaller botia species
Cories 

Or my sugesstion,

A trio of clown Loaches
four maybe five angelfish
a trio of Kuili Loaches
two unhappy Bala Sharks


----------

